# DIY concrete counter top



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

We are remodeling our kitchen.

I'm going with rustic, very basic faced cabinets, but wanted concrete counter tops. Going to use a stamp so that the finish appear to be natural stone, with a chipped edge.

anyone ever do your own?

any tips? Is it much heavier than granite?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bert,
I wouldn't stamp it. It'll be too hard to wipe clean easily, and crude will forever be getting in the faux cracks. Weight should be similar depending on thickness.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

BertS said:


> We are remodeling our kitchen.
> 
> I'm going with rustic, very basic faced cabinets, but wanted concrete counter tops. Going to use a stamp so that the finish appear to be natural stone, with a chipped edge.
> 
> ...


Hey Bert,

I poured one for my outside bar...it has a three inch false edge, I cut silver insulation to use as a pop out to save weight. I worked the "top" as most slabs the "top" is the bottom of the pour. The actual slab is 1 1/2" thick. I used countertop mix. The only part not so happy about is the stain/sealer. I think I will eventually cover the seal with clear epoxy.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

With storm shutter down...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Bert,
> I wouldn't stamp it. It'll be too hard to wipe clean easily, and crude will forever be getting in the faux cracks. Weight should be similar depending on thickness.


that has been discussed.......I think it will just be one of the things we will have to deal with, to go with the look we want.

went ahead and just jumped in with both feet. To be honest, I really like the look, and it's not quite as rough as I thought it would be. although in the pics it looks like there are more nooks and crannies, I'm hoping between the light polishing, and the sealer, will help fill in on some of them.



redfish203 said:


> Hey Bert,
> 
> I poured one for my outside bar...it has a three inch false edge, I cut silver insulation to use as a pop out to save weight. I worked the "top" as most slabs the "top" is the bottom of the pour. The actual slab is 1 1/2" thick. I used countertop mix. The only part not so happy about is the stain/sealer. I think I will eventually cover the seal with clear epoxy.


that looks nice......

here are a couple of pics of ours.......once the cure time and sealing are complete, we will finish up with a backsplash.

eta: lesson learned: this time, I followed some on line directions about dry mixing the ingredients in a 5 gallon bucket, and then using the same bucket to mix in the water, using a corded drill with a mixer/auger bit.....huge challenge, getting all of the dry mix incorporated with the small amount of water.......so when we complete the rest of the counter tops, I will dry mix in the bucket, but then transfer to a wheel barrow to mix in the water.

also, I'm excited to see the chiseled edge, from the form we used.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

pulled the forms last night, and got a pic of the edging......

I'm really liking it so far. last step this weekend, will be some (alot) of sanding and polishing, then filling the pin holes with a slurry mix, and finally sealing......


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Man, that is gonna be a pain to clean!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

while it won't be as easy to clean as a traditional, slick countertop, by the time I sanded, and the slurry coat and the sealer was added, it eliminated most of the bad hidey holes and cracks.......

dry fit the faucet and sprayer for a photo op.....


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

It finished out really nice. Cleaning won't be an issue if Momma is happy.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's look great!! If we ever get around to our outdoor kitchen I'll be doing one so I'll be coming for pointers. lol


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

thanks fellas......

should button up the sink install this evening......had everything ready to go, but was short a tube washer for the drain.

oh and shout out to AJ Gonzales for answering my questions.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks really good !


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

How about some build details!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

WildThings said:


> How about some build details!!


it was pour in place.......pretty simple for anyone with a little DYI skills.

let's see.....

built the base cabinet frames, pretty much in place, topped with 3/4" treatded plywood.

attached the outer form, to the front of the cabinet, allowing 1/2" of drop, to help hide the edge where the counter meets the cabinet face.

my counter overhang, is about 4" all the way around, I like having more counter space, and I'll be using full extension drawer slides, for the drawers, and for the shelves under the drawers.

the chiseled edge is 2" thick, and made from a store bought form.

one other note, I'd wear two pairs of latex gloves.......or invest in the more expensive rubber coated work gloves.....


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

wrapping up all the drawers and the sliding shelves, next will be the face and then building the doors......


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

I want to do the same thing!


----------

